# Scrap poems



## beersalt (Mar 18, 2019)

Just a bundle of shorter works I've held onto over the last 5 years..
Feedback is welcomed.

These are pieces that have never really made the cut into performance, or publication.

Enjoy* ?


~~~~•
Hold the spoon 

Close to you

Feed yourself 

What they lose

They'll tell you that you're full-

But listen 

As your stomach

Grumbles

It's your time to choose

All that happens to you,

Beautiful


~~~~~~
A life of mine, 

Without you by my side-

The best thing to have ever come with time.


~~~~~

You don't even know me.

Oh the irony..

We discussed the realms

And said words like love

Smoked pot from the heavens 

Way up above


A metaphorical sign for obvious 

Bad timing.


Always

~~~~~~
~But it's okay~

I like the sticks 

and 

The stones

I'll befriend all of the bones


Words are false presumptions

And still full of unanswered questions

So

Why

Even

Bother


To open a mouth like yours.


~~~
~Done~

With a big flat

Un-enthusiastic 

Maybe I'm just happy


Im jitterin' in my boots though 

With excitement, 

Intriguatory 

Coping


Dissect and dismember me



My greatest hope.



Nothing?


~~~~~~~
~Days of distance~


Raise your fist


March

until it's more than dark.


What need be mustered 

To inspire..


Ever elusive/

Like clouds 

And cotton


Bathe me in mist

Cloud glider


Waist in distaste 

Feather worker


Is identifiable mental illness all I'll ever be working toward? 


Hands and feet

Skin

To

Skin


When your receipt is misplaced,

What will you do with those photos

of my 

bones..


?


----------



## AAAutin (Mar 18, 2019)

My favorite:

_A life of mine, 
Without you by my side-
The best thing to have ever come with time._

I also really dig this bit:



dumpsternavel said:


> I like the sticks
> 
> and
> 
> ...


----------



## beersalt (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck yeah, glad you could resonate. 
Your fav I had doubt even posting.. so it's cool that you dig it so much!! Thanks, @AAAutin <3


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2019)

Found this today in the back of a book I hadnt picked up in a bit. Written when I was feelin homesick and old during a winter close to the equator.


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Mar 18, 2019)

Whenever I read/hear your shorter works, I'm always struck by the natural haiku cadence in the piece...Even though the subject matter is completely different, I always think of Basho...That's some serious Dragon talent.


----------



## beersalt (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow, quite a compliment there.. 
@Bey 
I haven't read much Basho, but I'm gonna work on changing that!
The summary on wikipedia says enough.

Happy to hear my sense of rhythm comes through with these. That's what I'd been most worried about.

Just wait for what I have in store this year.. >:]


----------

